# Gonna rescue some little ones



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Wish me luck-Sat I am going to local shelter to get traps for some kittens/cats living in the woods out back of us! So excited!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh that is so nice of you, nerilka!
I hope they won't give you a lot of trouble and get in the traps. Try canned food, sardines or mackerel - the latter two have helped me a lot because of the strong smell!
Make a little trail that leasds to the trap : I usually put 3 tiny drops of this food prior to getting in the cage, outside, the second a step away into the trap and the 3d a little more far in, and then, of course a whole bunch at the end of the cage - where the big prize awaits the kitten you'll trap! I usually place that underneath and it will just squeeze right up through the cage as I lay it on top if it.
Let us know how many kittens you have managed to trap!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Caught one! A little Tux, about nine weeks, Cute, stinky and Mad as h***!
Humane Society coming tomarrow. 3 more to go.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you got one. I'm glad that little monster let you live! :wink: Kittens are brave little fighters, aren't they? They might be frightened, but you'll never know it! I wish you luck in finding the litter mates.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

This what I was up against, but caught all but one! a little black and white baby is still out there, somewhere  :? Others disapeared,though.










PS-The kitty in the pic disappeared shortly after I took this , before I started trapping  I will start again trapping when I can:It helps that thier is very few stray cats around here.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

hes cute and seems scared i hope you find him. It looks like there hardly any room. Did he run when you came or just left?


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

He looks so tiny and alone there!

And, Jeanie, I totally know what you mean! When my husband first found our Lexi she sounded like a mountain lion. I couldn't believe that such loud noises could come out of something that weighed 1 pound.

But now.....she's wonderful!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I pray that you find that little black and white baby. Hopefully he will not be able to resist the smell of food, and you will be successful. Thank you so much for rescuing these kittens.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Sure, I caught something...a HUGE POSSUM! :yikes Any how, I put food out for Baby-She has got to be hungry, by now- Do Possums kill kittens? Those are the ugliest creatures ever!!

PS-there are actually 2 cats in that picture! 50 points to the first person to spot the second one 8)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, I think possums are so cute! But I feel the same about all animals haha
However as far as your question goes I remember having read that they are regarded as vegetarians.
I hope you can catch more kittens!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Caught a kitten today...A little grey and white I'v never seen before! Not my black and white, but still good!


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Cool! Good Job! Have any pictures of the ones you caught? I spotted the one in the bottom corner in the picture. 

A feral cat near me has finally given birth somewhere in my neighborhood. Shes been gone for a few weeks and this week i finally spotted her and she was so skinny! . hopefully the kittens come by my house like the last batch she had. Too bad i havent seen them in a while. I miss the little grey one i was trying to socialize with.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry to tell you there is a sad ending to this lovely story.  

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=23321


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

Possums do eat cat food, but are pathetic & unable to defend themselves, their defenses are limited to playing dead & releasing a horrible stench! If cornered, they will sit & stare with their little mouths opened...but normally won't even try to bite.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I have witnessed that, Birdbrain! I have had cats, possums and raccoons at the same time sharing the food I usually give to the feral cats.
The funniest memory I have is from the time I was climbing to a different barn, that has two entrances, to feed . It was very late, and heard the cats racing paralelly with me getting in through the back while I had to surround to get to the front (they came from amongst the trees and they were raising **** with dried leaves and with all the noise from running. As I arrived to the front of the barn, cats and *surprise* raccoons were galloping together like horses and sort of "hit their breaks" so they wouldn't bump into me.
I actually pushed out a scream because I thought at first that the raccoon was coming straight towards me!!! It was scary for me and for him/her ..it was kind of big 8O . It ran when he heard my scream :lol: . As I departed I noticed all - cats and 'coons. Eating together  
Raccoons make the cutest noises! But I did notice sometimes that cats shoo them away.
The sweet thing is to see them come in couples :heart


----------

